# Ripped off by the dealer? What can I do about it?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Chevy Customer Care


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Well you turned down the cabin air filter, which if you were to buy and install yourself will be @ $35. The hoses. Well I presume the hoses were $115 that is inclusive of not only the hoses but the labor and the refill of the antifreeze. I have not personally priced the labor involved with service you described(2 hoses with antifreeze) I just know it is not that cheap. I guess you could have asked to see the old hoses but I honestly doubt that once the hoses are removed from the vehicle they are placed in a pile of view able parts for customers to see so they are probably immediately pitched. So even though you may feel over charged, I don't think the price charged for the flush and fill of the cooling system was all that unreasonable. Call another dealer and ask the cost of a flush and fill of a cooling system. I honestly don't know how to drain this cooling system so maybe hose replacement was required. All and all I don't think you were taken advantage. If you feel it requires further investigation use the link in the previous post and tell them.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

I think you have the right to be concerned, we all feel taken advantage of at the car shop, however I'm with Patman...I don't see anything overly egregious here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JUST hoses? There have been some that have had issues with the water outlet. Replacing that also replaces a hose. It's quite possible that your car needed that. But multiple hoses with no outlet? Hmmm.

You might check the laws in your area. Some require that old parts be shown or given to the customer.

Edit: The water outlet itself is covered, the hoses, not so much. So if they did the water outlet, they were probably doing you a favor.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You are mixing warranty repairs with routine maintenance but your State would be the proper channel to take if you are dissatisfied, once you have expressed your concerns to the Service Manager and or the General Manager/Owner of the Dealership.

Illinois Attorney General - Automotive Repair Act


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

FWIW, I recently had the thermostat, system flushed, upper and lower hoses, and the coolant replaced for $149. Of course it wasn't a Cruze (an old Mazda Protege) and it wasn't at a Chevy dealership (my trusted independent mechanic's shop).


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks but I am only looking for options to explore, not opinions. The water pump was being replaced so those who mentioned normal cost for drain and fill are wrong. That was part of the water pump. Usually when I see a complaint a customer service rep from GM usually chimes in. Was hoping that would happen here.

Thanks anyway


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Dyver said:


> Usually when I see a complaint a customer service rep from GM usually chimes in. Was hoping that would happen here.


Give them time. Or you can PM them directly using the link in the very first reply.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Dyver said:


> Thanks but I am only looking for options to explore, not opinions. The water pump was being replaced so those who mentioned normal cost for drain and fill are wrong. That was part of the water pump. Usually when I see a complaint a customer service rep from GM usually chimes in. Was hoping that would happen here.
> 
> Thanks anyway


My Opinion is that was a snotty reply. And you were snotty to the service writer as well, again my opinion.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe I missed it, did you OK the repair when the dealer called? If so your on the hook for the cost even if it was possibly unneeded work. There is a known water outlet leak that effects early cruze models(the part has been redesigned), my guess is this was leaking and replaced. Do you have any part numbers from the invoice? It would help us figure out what was actually repaired beyond your water pump.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> did you OK the repair when the dealer called?


If you didn't, then that's something that should be taken up with your local consumer advocate. I'm sure your local Department of Consumer protection (or whatever they call themselves there) would be quite interested.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Dyver said:


> Good afternoon. I had my car in for service ecently. The water pump went out, which is amazing since it should have lasted 10 years!


There's a recall on the 2011-2012 Cruze's water pump, all owners received the recall letters by mail.



Dyver said:


> After it was determined that it was covered I was called and they tried to sell me on overpriced, unrelated service. Since when does an in cabin air filter have ANYTHING to do with an engine? At least the other questionable preventative maintenance items were engine related.


I work at a dealership in the parts and service departments. Even when cars come in for simple LOF's, the tech still does a routine inspection - which includes the air filter. It takes literally 5 seconds to check it and another 10 seconds to quote the appropriate part #. Don't like the price? Say no and move on. Everything is marked up at every dealership, lube shop, two-bit auto shop, etc. including the usual 0.1 labor to install an air filter (which any moron could do in 30 seconds or less). 



Dyver said:


> I was called back later to be told that I needed two hoses at a cost of 115 dollars! Again 4 year old parts. So I said that I wanted to see the parts when I came in. Although I have a right to see them I did not say that to him. The attitude he had before was no longer there and I trusted that I would see them. So to make a long story short they refused to let me see the parts. Based on the fact they tried to sell me on unrelated service then would not let me see the parts they claimed I needed I have no way to beleive anything other than they ripped me off. Of course NOTHING was done to rectify the situation. At this point what can I do? Should I report this Stealership's name on the forum? Is there a number for GM customer care that I can call? I can't just sit back and do nothing as long as I have that doubt in my mind. All it would have taken is showing me those two hoses and no issues whatsoever. Now, that Stealer loses my business and GM might too.


So... you're pissed off because the tech. recommended that two hoses needed to be replaced and you gave the go-ahead to have them replaced but wanted to see the old parts in person - BUT you didn't mention that over the phone and expected them to know that? Did I get all of that right?

I highly advise you to speak with the dealership's service manager in person.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Old story and more dealers do this than you can shake a stick at. Under warranty nothing wrong with your vehicle, after, everything is wrong. One son got sick of this and recently started doing his own oil changes.

Trying to screw my four daughters is even worse, how about a tire shop, youngest went there to get a tire repaired, put it back on with the lugs nuts loose so the tire would rattle, showed her, her hub bearings are bad. Dangerous to drive, you can get killed. We can put two new hub bearing on for you for 700 bucks! This is only one a many examples.

35 bucks for a cabin air filter? How about less than ten bucks for a TYC carbon filter from rockauto.com with shipping?

Works great, equal or better than OE.










Takes about two minutes to replace, but most of the time, I back blow it with an air hose, as long as I can light through it, slap it back in. Managed to get by for over a hundred years without a cabin air filter, Before they were using the heater core and later the evaporator core to accomplish this task. Now that took a bit too clean. 

They would never find a dirty switch contact, told one kid he needed a new AT, when the only problem was a dirty switch contact, would have been screwed to the wall if it wasn't for his dad. They have no idea about electronic control, but do know how to eat bananas sitting high up in a tree. And how to screw the death out of people.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

NickD said:


> Old story and more dealers do this than you can shake a stick at. Under warranty nothing wrong with your vehicle, after, everything is wrong.


This ^^^^^^


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

I am looking for action items. Eddy Cruze you were not there to form an opinion.


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

Contacted Customer Care the other day via this forum. Have heard SQUAT from them. Typical GM.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Dyver said:


> I am looking for action items. Eddy Cruze you were not there to form an opinion.


I have formed an opinion


Dyver said:


> Contacted Customer Care the other day via this forum. Have heard SQUAT from them. Typical GM.


Typical GM eh?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Per the OP's first post......I authorized the work......I did tell them I want to see removed/replaced parts.

OK......the writer failed to alert the tech. that the customer wants hoses returned......however, THAT'S when you should have pursued the issue with higher management. 

My response: What makes you think a mechanic is going to dumpster dive for parts he/she was not told to save? This will only happen if the request is made by shop management, not a writer.
So, you should've seen the manager, same as you would if there was a problem at any other retail establishment......you didn't.

You were not 'Ripped Off'......the dealer repaired your car per your instructions, alerted you to needed additional parts to complete the repair, which you admit you authorized.

'Ripped off' indicates you believe the parts were not installed yet you were charged for same........burden of proof is at your shoes, not the dealers the moment you walked out the door.

Yep, the dealer could have done better.......you could have too.......but stop with the 'Ripped Off' unless you can prove it.

The car is repaired.....the warranty parts were covered.......and I agree with you......I hate it when someone tries to upsell me on stuff not related to why I am at a establishment.

On the other side of the coin, some folks would be annoyed if the dealer failed to alert them to necessary services.......

But, you IMO, were not 'Ripped Off'.

Rob


----------

